

Ask HN: Is there a Hacker News type of website for game development? - JonLim

Ahoy,<p>I&#x27;ve been lurking on HN for a few years now, and it&#x27;s always good for a great read, but I am always looking for more sources of information around the industry I work in: video game development.<p>Just wondering, are there other communities or news aggregators out there specifically for game development?<p>I am aware of the bigger sites and subreddits, but always looking for more!
======
kellros
Have you tried reddit?

[http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev](http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev)

[http://www.gamasutra.com/](http://www.gamasutra.com/)

~~~
JonLim
I am a regular reader of both r/gamedev and Gamasutra, but was wondering if
there were any larger communities. :) Thank you for your response though!

